# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Tent ($200-$500) recommendations

## Andy7mm

Gidday team,

Looking at getting myself a 3 season tent on a budget for some overnight missions down south where its a bit cool to get away with a fly every time. 

Have had a look at the Kiwi Camping Hiker series, Torpedo seven Mamaku, and a few others.
Wondering what peoples experiences are with any of the above (or others in the $200-$500 range)?

Cheers

----------


## Andy7mm

> I have a Great outdoors Escapade dome tent that has never been used . Sleeps 4 ,comes with fly ,pegs ,poles, the lot .
> I put it up once 10 years ago to make sure it was all there  and has not see daylight since. It was a gift from my work as reward for enduring an all expences paid piss cruise / fishing trip on a big boat in Fjordland, ( go figure :-)   ).
> Pm me if interested .
> Hamish


Cheers for the offer. I'm after something a bit lighter and I only require room for 2 people + packs and gun

----------


## Micky Duck

well Im more than happy with a huntech loop bivvy....what most folks were using 15 years ago...withstands fair bit of rain/snow/wind...light enough to carry and didnt costthe earth...2 people with shite loads of room..3 people cozy..1 man and his dog=luxury .
you can get away with very basic and cheap tent...eg warehouse dome if you put a fly over top and bungy/tie it down...its amazing how much wind those basic tents will take..they flatten right down to ground and pop back up again...

----------


## DemocKot

got one of these bullt proof but on the heavy side

https://dwights.co.nz/collections/hi...lanet-wurley-2

----------


## mawzer308

Currently run one of these, a Tracker 2 from intents outdoors. https://www.intentsoutdoors.co.nz/pr...iABEgKqDfD_BwE

I've been very impressed with it so far in 2 years of ownership. Well made, stands up well to rain and wind, nice and light too. Only negative is the pointed roof leaving nor alot of room for 2 to sit up etc.

----------


## Happy Jack

I have one of these Zephyros 2 Its a great tent easy to pitch with a lowish profile, I use it as a solo tent as would be quite tight with 2 people and its not freestanding like a dome but when pegged out is a great tent. They are made by Terra Novo a UK brand and this is there slightly cheaper range, same design but not quite as expensive materials as their Terra Nova branded stuff.

----------


## erniec

I bought a secondhand Exped that was basically new.
Something like this if you are lucky to get at reasonable price could be considered.
https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...7?bof=AnoUSseX

----------


## chainsaw

You should be able to pick up a good 2nd hand MSR HubbaHubba or similar for that dish.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> You should be able to pick up a good 2nd hand MSR HubbaHubba or similar for that dish.


Yep agree with this, a good feature with the MSR is you can pack the tent up while the fly is still in place. Handy when its pissing down.

I wish I had bought one instead of the marmot I got.

----------


## bigbear

Don't know if this is still available 
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....otprint-75514/

----------


## Mackattack

Have you considered the msr copy's? Bushbuck 8000,  nature's hike mongar. Think there are some others aswell

----------


## dannyb

> Have you considered the msr copy's? Bushbuck 8000,  nature's hike mongar. Think there are some others aswell


I have a natures hike mongar and am supprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, mines been brilliant.
Lightweight,  heaps of room and reasonably robust, I have used mine on tops chamois missions on the West Coast and multiple deer hunts.
I picked mine up for $40 due to a typo from a trademe store....to their credit they sent it, I would've been happy paying the $200 odd they seem to go for. I've definitely had way more than $200 value out of it and when it dies I'll just buy another without crying about the cost.

----------


## Hidey31

Give Orson tents some attention, i have one of the two person tents MSR copy type very impressed with it and great service from the NZ dealer

----------


## dannyb

> Give Orson tents some attention, i have one of the two person tents MSR copy type very impressed with it and great service from the NZ dealer


Intents outdoors they have plenty of copies of decent tents including the Mongar which is just a copy of a msr hubba hubba anyway.
Bloody great to deal with.

----------


## Cigar

I have the T7 Mamaku 3-person tent. I've only used it for one weekend but it seems fine. Reasonably weighty and large when packed up but I don't know how it compares to similar designs.
Whatever you do, wait until they are on sale before buying. I got mine for less than half price.

----------


## The bomb

Is the hooper a newerversion of the mongar?looks pretty decent for the coin..

----------


## dannyb

> Is the hooper a newerversion of the mongar?looks pretty decent for the coin..


Got a link ?

----------


## Andy7mm

> Got a link ?


https://www.intentsoutdoors.co.nz/co...31700031340610

----------


## dannyb

> https://www.intentsoutdoors.co.nz/co...31700031340610


Ahhh "hopper" not "hooper" looks like a heavier more expensive version of the mongar 2 which is what I have, it's probably thicker silnylon which will make it stronger but also heavier. Same design as the mongar probably made by same manufacturer just different spec. All these tents are made in China the only difference is who you buy off and depending on the brand quality control and materials used. 
The benefit of buying from intents outdoors is you have someone local to deal with for service or Warranty issues but you pay for that privilege hence the hopper being $300+ and the mongar 2 only around $200 if and when my mongar shits itself I'd probably just buy another I've had a good run out of it.

----------


## ROKTOY

+1 For a Mongar 2. We use ours often with 2 people. Combined we are shorter than dannyb but the tent offers reasonable room and has done us well so far for a budget tent.

----------


## Andy7mm

Cheers heaps for the advice! Coming in at 6'3, a couple of the options were ruled out early. Have ended up going for a Kiwi Camping Weka 2. Was very close to going for the Mongar but decided to keep it local and give myself a warranty to fall back on just incase!

Has slightly better stats (on paper) than the Monger and got it for $299. Will be back to give a quick review on it in a week or two when I take it for a test run.

----------


## The bomb

I bought the kiwi camping pukeko 1 man couple years ago only used the fly most times but need more room now as the boy and dog are keen on tagging along now.

----------


## Backsteaks

Has anyone bought a tent from Novapro NZ? Looking at their Illumina X 2 person tent. After a wee tent for quick overnight trips where I don’t want to lug the heavier tent in. They look the same as a naturehike cloud up 2 to me? 1.5kg and $260 seems like a good deal

----------


## RUMPY

At 6'3" don't get a Macpac mineret. It will be too short. They also fairly heavy at 2.4kg

----------


## Carbine

mongar 2 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...1e751f029ZiAII

----------


## Staffnurse41

You could ring Craig at Southern Adventures in Invercargill on 03-2183239
If you join at no cost as a V.I.P. you get 15% discount on almost all purchases and several times a year they do 25% of most items. 
Craig gets in MSR, Nemo and a range of other tents and always much cheaper than the Local H&F store etc

----------


## MAC

Orson, lightweight version - Hopper 2 tent great tent for the price and weight

https://www.intentsoutdoors.co.nz/co...31700031340610

----------


## Andy7mm

FINALLY got the chance to get out for a trip that required the use of a tent. The Kiwi Camping Weka 2 was brilliant for what we needed. Kept us and the packs 100% dry. Assembly and disassembly are super easy with the colour coded poles. Enough room for two 6'+ lads, so a good option for the bigger fullas.

----------


## yeah_na_missed

> At 6'3" don't get a Macpac mineret. It will be too short. They also fairly heavy at 2.4kg


I second this comment! I'm 6'2", and can just stretch out. The angled vestibule also means it's really only a 1.5 person tent... or 1 person with room for all your kit beside you. 

Other than that, bloody sturdy tent though! Had mine prob about 7-8 years and still going strong! Had a lot of use, and the first damage was a guy rope getting ripped off during this sleepless night in the Tararuas in November: https://youtube.com/shorts/gYidyeDq808?feature=share. Just plain stubbornness not to go into the hut!

----------


## Intrepid

I cannot give enough praise to the NatureHike Cloud up 3. Purchased from an NZ based retailer for $165 including a ground sheet. 

We have just spent 9 days in fiordland with that and my much more expensive Big Agnes tent and I can hand on my heart say that taking cost out of it Id rather the NatureHike. It is 400g heavier but has much more room and feels more durable. The zips and doors are user friendly and have a solid feel to them. Its solid as in high winds and water tight so far. 

Impressive tent for the price. With great weight to price ratio. 

Cheers

----------


## Bradp

When I was possum trapping I used in olympus. Lived in it for nearly a year with a couple Flys over the end, great tent.
Not the lightest but man it can handle some weather

----------


## shaunh

Did you end up purchasing off Novapro NZ? I'm looking at getting tent through them too

----------


## shaunh

> Has anyone bought a tent from Novapro NZ? Looking at their Illumina X 2 person tent. After a wee tent for quick overnight trips where I don’t want to lug the heavier tent in. They look the same as a naturehike cloud up 2 to me? 1.5kg and $260 seems like a good deal


Did you end up purchasing off Novapro NZ? Looking at getting a tent from them too

----------


## Backsteaks

> Did you end up purchasing off Novapro NZ? Looking at getting a tent from them too


Nah mate ended up with an Intents jett 1 for that job

----------


## uk_exile

> Did you end up purchasing off Novapro NZ? Looking at getting a tent from them too


Novapro is simply someone buying stuff from AliExpress, adding a moderate margin and then reselling. If you want it quick buy from them. 
If you can wait 2-3 weeks you'll get identical from AliExpress for less. Received my Mongar from AliExpress in less than 2 weeks https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....a-clone-66856/

----------

